# Why do you own a BMW? Cars only exist to get you from point A to Point B.



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

TeeZee said:


> for the awesome toolkit you get when you buy one! :rofl:


BMW doesn't give that much of a toolkit anymore. Even the glovebox flashlight is gone.

I miss the tool kit from my 535i, especially the screwdriver.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*No brainer: because I can*

And I want to make my douchebag neighbors feel like larger douchebags because they drive useless Fords, old Volvos and lackluster Toyotas.


----------



## pug (Nov 11, 2010)

For me,it's because I drive trucks.

Big,loud,awkward,unpopular,subject to a miasmic plethora of laws,rules,regs,blah blah.

When I'm back to the depot,I hand the truck back,throw my bag in my beemer,and say "Right,I'm here-you do the work,I'll steer".

I can drive the hour home listening to easy-ear radio and being comfy,while the car does it's thing.

I'll be overtaken by spotty 'yoofs',screaming along in clapped-out garish cop-magnets,and remember that there,in a far-gone era,went I.

Nothing elitist in my owning a BMW-just at an age when I value comfortable silent smooth running over frantic speed.

[+ wot Patrick said........]


----------



## taco_combo (Sep 11, 2007)

I wanted a bigger safe reliable car for point A to point B that is cheap. a used 2001 740i fits the bill quite well.


----------



## timfitz63 (Aug 10, 2010)

cruise_bone said:


> I find it hard to believe people who have such an opinion about cars don't find joy in something in their lives that others would not understand, or view as trivial.
> 
> Some people believe food only exists to sustain life. They see no joy in eating, rather they see it only as a means of survival.
> 
> Cars, food, clothing, whatever interests you. If you have a passion for something and seek joy in it beyond the basics, you are ahead of the game.


I think that's a good encapsulation of my governing rationale as well.

For whatever reason, the act of driving is a source of enjoyment for me. While there are plenty of things out there that detract from that enjoyment (traffic, unskilled/rude drivers, etc.), you can offset some of those things by driving a car that's pleasurable. Beyond that, few things for me beat an open, twisty road and a car that can tame it.

A C5 Corvette is such a car; a JCW MINI is such a car; and (perhaps to a somewhat lesser degree that those other examples) my BMW X3 is such a car. :thumbup:


----------



## Munich77 (Jul 16, 2008)

craigrow said:


> I spend about two hours a day in my car, for various reasons. That's ten hours a week, 40 hours a month, 500 hours a year. I want that time to be enjoyable, comfortable, etc.


Precisely - if you spend a lot of time in the car after a long day of work the car should give you a smile . BMW fits the bill for that.


----------



## GiaGiaJa (Sep 6, 2010)

I was heart broken once.... The guy I really like he decided to move on with someone who drive BMW.

Warning:My story and any events created for entertainment purposes. My name is GIAGIAJA and again...I'm from Thighland and I am such a :liar:


----------



## phyzul (Nov 11, 2010)

GiaGiaJa said:


> I was heart broken once.... The guy I really like he decided to move on with someone who drive BMW.
> 
> Warning:My story and any events created for entertainment purposes. My name is GIAGIAJA and again...I'm from Thighland and I am such a :liar:


Every single post of yours I've read has been pointless. Don't you have something useful to do?


----------



## Slaymaster (Oct 17, 2009)

I drive 32,000 miles a year so I literally have my office in my car. Being I enjoy driving and work out of my car, I wanted comfort, convenience of the iDrive with Nav, Bluetooth, a great entertainment system, and most of all, an Ultimate Driving Machine. :roundel:


----------



## BsmithNP (Mar 15, 2008)

phyzul said:


> Every single post of yours I've read has been pointless. Don't you have something useful to do?


Not cool man....


----------



## GiaGiaJa (Sep 6, 2010)

phyzul said:


> Every single post of yours I've read has been pointless. Don't you have something useful to do?


Look Mr., If my post had been bothering you. You should just go ahead and blocked me.
No answered are right or wrong, why do you care?
:dunno:

I could picture you as a fat kid walking around bully people but pees himself at night.
Again... It just my opinion.


----------



## didymos (Mar 6, 2010)

*sound & grip*

My neighbors must think I am nuts for how often I wash it or put it on jack stands and do something with it but I did it with any other car anyway.

I am not as impressed with reliability of my x3, nor I like the maintenance cost, but by gosh I like the sound of the engine and the muffler. I love how it holds to the ground and the quality of the interior.

I cannot stand the plastic of the interior of US and Japs, I wish I could. I also think it is a scandal to pay high $ for Lexus and get the car w/o memory electric seats and have same mirror or cruise control switches as in Toyota Yaris. I like Audi but same stuff is in VW so why bother.

It is funny and sad to admit but there is not much of the other choice for me out there.

I think the last reason is that I like BMW community, that so many talk and share, free resources like diagrams, online parts stores that are way cheaper than dealer. I do not think that any other brand has such strong and solid backbone.


----------



## Inline Sixer (Oct 28, 2010)

BsmithNP said:


> Not cool man....


+1

Absolutely not cool. We're all just trying to have fun here.

:tsk:


----------



## wisbimmer20 (Nov 25, 2009)

*Born to do it*

I drive a BMW because I enjoy the superb handling and steering feedback, gorgeous styling and the simple thrill of being behind the wheel of such a fine machine. I enjoy the freedom of driving and feel that freedom the best when I'm in a nicer automobile like a BMW. I'm 20 and I've had a 98 328i and my current 95 525 which is a brilliant, beautiful vehicle. I hope that as I get older I can continue to drive a BMW perhaps a newer one that is not very high mileage but as for reliability my two BMWs have been the most reliable cars I've had in addition to my Ford and Nissan . Old or new, there's nothing quite like the magic of a BMW.


----------



## MatWiz (Jul 14, 2004)

phyzul said:


> Every single post of yours I've read has been pointless. Don't you have something useful to do?


Dude, keep your obnoxiousity to yourself. Your post is considered a personal attack against a member which is a violation of the TOU and is not permitted in bimmerfest. More than that, it is not appreciated by us, the members of this board. We come here to have fun, and to meet other people who share our interests. Someone made a joke, laugh. You don't feel like laughing? Move on. You don't want to read a member's posts - put them in your ignore list. Your own post bothered more members here then a light hearted joke. Ironic, isn't it. 

mw


----------



## phyzul (Nov 11, 2010)

MatWiz said:


> Dude, keep your obnoxiousity to yourself. Your post is considered a personal attack against a member which is a violation of the TOU and is not permitted in bimmerfest. More than that, it is not appreciated by us, the members of this board. We come here to have fun, and to meet other people who share our interests. Someone made a joke, laugh. You don't feel like laughing? Move on. You don't want to read a member's posts - put them in your ignore list. Your own post bothered more members here then a light hearted joke. Ironic, isn't it.
> 
> mw


Ignore list. Brilliant. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## SWMc (Jul 26, 2010)

Inline Sixer said:


> ...is what's implied to me once in a while :tsk:
> 
> life is too short, and most of it is spent on the road. this is a car that makes me smile, and a car I take out for a drive just for the sake of driving it.
> 
> any other thoughts?


I know the type you're talking about. They have things they don't actually *need* either.

My answer is: As long as I'm paying for it... I don't have to justify it.

My wife has several D&B handbags. She doesn't have to justify them either.


----------



## momo_oo[][]oo (May 23, 2007)

The Joy of driving. All of them


----------



## EuroCarsOnline (Aug 20, 2010)

My first BMW was a e28 528e. I was a teenager involved in my first accident, a head-on collision with a Taurus. The Taurus was destroyed, my 528e sustained mild front bumper damage. After the accident I had a headache for two hours and not one scratch. I have since then driven them and always will because if heaven forbid, if I'm ever in another accident I'll be safe in my BMW.


----------



## PhillyNate (Jul 27, 2008)

Though the future direction of this company (BMW) scares the sh!t out of me, it is the only automaker that CURRENTLY speaks to me. I hope to be having a conversation with Porsche real soon.
I always knew that BMW's were fantastic drivers cars but I also thought they were expensive. Now after owning one I believe they are a relative bargain in their respective segments. With the exception of Audi (which I don't care for) nobody offers a more well rounded drivers car at this price. BMW's are visceral cars, plain and simple.


----------

